# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Kudo3D Titan 1 SLA 3D Printing coming to Kickstarter!

## Eddie

The Kudo3D Titan 1 3D printer is coming to Kickstarter soon, and it seems to be a great deal at only $1999.  According to Kudo3D the printer will pretty much blow all other SLA 3D printers out of the water.  
It should be interesting to see if they can really do what they say they will do.  If it can, this will be a major step in the cost reduction and resolution increase of SLA printers.  More details at:  http://3dprint.com/3867/kudo3d-titan-1-3d-printer/

Here is the chart showing the comparisons.  Pretty incredible, if true.

----------


## Larry

Is this Kickstarter project starting today for the Titan 1?  Anyone have a link to it?

----------

